# Problem whith Biesse machine Rover B4



## Semin (Oct 9, 2013)

Hello!

My friends I am new on this forum, I am from Bosnia and Herzegovina.
I am an electrical tehnical, I working for one of the biggest company n Bosnia Fis Vitez.
We are making all of woodworking.

I have problem whith my Machine Rover B4.
The error is SYS (*) 10275! A write on stderr occurred 
when I finished operation on Cnc then I must restart my PC.

Can you please help me!
Thank you very much

Semin Hrustanović


----------

